# Dan Inosanto Seminar Feb. 25th



## ThuNder_FoOt (Feb 20, 2004)

Dan Inosanto wil be holding a seminar at our gym in Orange County CA, on Panantukan (Filipino boxing) and JKD pihilosophies. For more information, check out our website OC Kickoxing


----------

